# Differences between Scout XT and Scout LT



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I managed to get in a bunch of shooting with my 9, 11, and 13 yr old nephews yesterday. They took turns shooting my two Scout XT's, a PP HTS, and a flat banded F-16. Two of them really liked the Scout and one liked the F-16. Other than the removable scales, what's the biggest difference between the XT and the LT? Both frames use flipclips which will help with band changes. The oldest is sharp enough to change bands and keep an eye out for any bands needing to be replaced. I'll be shooting with them pretty regularly, but they'll be in their backyard with a trap when I'm not there as well. They're all very involved in shooting sports and are reliable eye protection wearers and are quite responsible with weapons. Any thoughts on why one or the other frames might work best for them? Thanks.

Charles


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The LT is noticeably smaller as well. and really a whole different frame in my opinion. They hold and shoot differently to me. The LT is like ergo Axiom Champ to me. Just my $0.02


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> The LT is noticeably smaller as well. and really a whole different frame in my opinion. They hold and shoot differently to me. The LT is like ergo Axiom Champ to me. Just my $0.02


So would you say that if they liked the XT, I should stick with it or would the two little ones do better with the LT? In your experience is the LT relatively easy to shoot as well? Thanks.

Charles


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

As Raventree78 said, the LT is smaller than the XT. Meaning that the fork width is a bit narrower. You can look up the specs to see just how much is the width difference. The width of the fork is a factor on aiming. If you establish an aim and anchor point with the XT, then pick up the LT and shoot it the exact same way, All your shots will be 3 or 4 inches high. Likewise, if you did the LT first and shot the XT exactly the same, your shots would be low. So you either have to adjust your anchor point between them, or learn to aim to compensate. If you only own one frame, then all this is a mute point, and just have fun!

That said, I like the aim look of the LT fork better than the XT. The edges of the XT fork are a bit rounded and makes the sight picture not quite as exact. In the end, I have both and enjoy them for what they are.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The advantage with the LT and smaller shooters is you can take the grips off and wrap the frame as shown in the picture below. I think it gives a stronger grip as they can hook their pinky and probably ring finger in to the frame. less likely to slip, but you should probably still have them use a lanyard for safety. I personally find both scout models very easy to shoot and would just provide one of each if possible so the shooters can figure out what works best for them. The scouts are made to take a few fork hits and keep going so your nephews can experiment in relative safety, as long as they use eye pro and lanyards and common range safe practices. Just my $0.02


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

It's worth having an LT, spot on accurate and feels great in the hand in every hold style. It's heavy enough and well balanced with the weighted handle that it can be used with double bands comfortably or set up bare bones like above. To me, it's an all around great shooter that can be changed over easily to whatever you like. Some days I shoot it bare bones, stock single strand and others, full force double bands with the weighted handle. Being able to change it up is what initially sold me on it.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Scout LT I would say. Very good grip because of hole for little finger and comfortable handle also for bigger hand.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Excellent points. Thanks.

Charles


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

LT for the pocket and XT for the backpack.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Would anyone say that one or the other would be a more natural aimer for a couple of 9 and 11 year old kids? They did quite well with my XT, but I'll get whatever would work best. Thanks.

Charles


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I haven't tried the XT but love the LT. Seems a natural with my small hands. My only wish for the LT would be for slightly wider fork ends to take wider bands. The 20mm seemed a bit limiting. Until I figured out I could shoot double bands that is. Yup, I'm a bit slow but get there eventually. Sometimes anyways.

Bet the kids will do well with the small comfortable frame, and that same comfy compact frame can sling the bigger balls with something like doubled 0.4 or 0.5 latex. I'm currently using double 20-15's, Simpleshot black 0.5, on mine and that shoots about on par with the 25-20 Simpleshot black 0.8 on my Torque.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I haven't tried the XT but love the LT. Seems a natural with my small hands. My only wish for the LT would be for slightly wider fork ends to take wider bands. The 20mm seemed a bit limiting. Until I figured out I could shoot double bands that is. Yup, I'm a bit slow but get there eventually. Sometimes anyways.
> 
> Bet the kids will do well with the small comfortable frame, and that same comfy compact frame can sling the bigger balls with something like doubled 0.4 or 0.5 latex. I'm currently using double 20-15's, Simpleshot black 0.5, on mine and that shoots about on par with the 25-20 Simpleshot black 0.8 on my Torque.


I know exactly what you mean about the fork tips. The XT tips are also a little narrower than I'd like. I'm kind of leaning toward the LT since it allows a good size hole for little fellas to grip if they want. It'll also give them the opportunity to trade scale colors if they want????. I appreciate all the input. I have a feeling that I'm going to end up ordering one for myself too????.

Charles


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I've put 1 inch wide bands on both the LT and XT Scout. It does look a bit odd but they can be attached.


----------

